# remington 700 30-06 range?



## rookiedogger

My dad just bought a remington 700 30-06 and I was wondering what distance this gun could be used for, provided it had a good scope on it? thanks


----------



## People

The shooter will truly be the limiting factor. If you do not practice long range shots then please do not take them. With that said with the proper bullets and a very good load 1,000yd should be in the picture. If you are talking Deer hunting then 300 to 400 yds. Please practice at those distances before takeing the shot.


----------



## NDTerminator

Depends on your dad's skill level, if the rifle is stock out of the box or has been accurized (bedded, floated, and has had the trigger lightened), scope & scope quality, finding ammo the rifle likes, and if a solid rest is available.

Also field conditions have to be taken into consideration at the time of the shot (weather, wind, rest, intervening cover). Of these, wind is by far the most crucial variable.

I have a number of Remington 700's ranging from 22-250 up to 338 Magnum. All have been bedded & floated/ use synthetic stock with bedding block, have had triggers adjusted to 2.5-3.5 lbs, have high quality optics in accordance with the rifle's intended uses, and have had handloads worked up for them. The only exception is my 700 sniper rifle in 308, which is sighted in with factory Black Hills 168 grain Match ammo, but this is my work rifle, not a hunting rifle. All print MOA (1") or better off the bench.

Under field conditions with a solid rest, with the big game calibers I consider my max ranges to be 270: 450, 7MM Mag 500, 338 Mag, 350. I'm a Sniper School graduate and every variable has to be in my favor before I'll take a shot at a live game animal at these max ranges, though.

As for the longest field shots I have made with these rifles, I have taken deer with the 270 at 420 yards, deer with the 7MM at 320 yards, and a big bull elk with the 338 at 240 yards...

Based on my experience, all else being equal I would hold field shots with a sporter 30-06 to 300-350 yards max. I have hunted with the 06', and found it's trajectory with 165-180 grain bullets to be very similar to that of
my 338 Mag with 225 grain bullets.

BTW, with all due respect to others, truly long range shooting (500-1,000 yards) requires specialized & quite costly rifle/scope/ammo combinations, thousands of rounds to develop the skill to make the shot and* most importantly, to dope the wind*, and thousands more to continually keep those skills sharp...


----------



## rlzman68

fellow sniper you gave him good info DON"T take the shot less you can make it.


----------



## rookiedogger

what kind of distance can i take deer with it, the gun is just out of the box, and will be sporting a bushnell elite 3200 or something of the same quality, any recommendations on scopes btw? and it will be practiced extensively before used


----------



## People

I hate to say your max range as it can very so much rifle to rifle and shooter to shooter. Only your practice will tell you how far you can shoot and know you will kill the deer and not just wound it.


----------



## Plainsman

rookiedogger, I would say your getting good information. The only thing I would disagree with is expensive equipment. I was lucky enough to get a stock Remington 700 that shoots good. I have only lapped the locking lugs, and added a Timney trigger and it shoots under .3 inches with my handloads. It went from a $1000 Leupold Mark VI to a $300 Sightron, and now has a $450 Nikon Monarch with mil dot reticle. The current Nikon is better than the Leupold I had on it. 
I shoot long range, and I agree that wind is the most unpredictable variable you will encounter. Once you have the range down it's no problem. Windage however will kill you. 
I shoot to 1000 yards with a 300 Winchester magnum that pushes 165 gr bullets from 3350 fps to 3425 fps depending on the bullet I use. If the wind is steady it isn't as big of a problem as variable wind. I find that most of my 1000 yard shots are early morning, or late afternoon when the wind drops at sunrise and sunset.
I will drop my yardage to as low as 300 yards in a wind varying from 10 to 20 mph. I use a digital anemometer and do not guess at wind speed. Also, when you shoot to 1000 yards your bullet may cross a valley where wind speed increases by up to 100% and a couple of hundred yards past it may go behind a hill where wind speed is nearly zero. Don't shoot long range on windy days until you have put 1000's of rounds downrange.


----------



## NDTerminator

rookiedogger said:


> what kind of distance can i take deer with it, the gun is just out of the box, and will be sporting a bushnell elite 3200 or something of the same quality, any recommendations on scopes btw? and it will be practiced extensively before used


No one here can answer how far* YOU *can take deer with this rifle. If you can shoot 2" groups off the bench at 100 yards, adding a fudge factor, say maybe 200 yards under field conditions. The rifle is capable of accuracy at much longer range, but you may not be.

First off, if it's brand new you will need to properly break the barrel in for max accuracy during the life of the rifle. This is a process of shooting your rifle a few rounds, cleaning, then repeating the process. Rather than waste a ton of bandwidth explaining, just google search the subject and you will find tons of info. Don't skip this important step.

An out of the box 700 has great accuracy potential. If you aren't going to do anything with it, your greatest limiting factor with be the 7-8 lbs trigger pull that they come with. It's simply not possible to to achieve really good accuracy fighting a heavy trigger pull.

Case in point, yesterday I was helping/spotted for a young guy who was sighting in a stock Model 70 30-06 with a nice McMillian Stock and a horrid stock trigger of around 8lbs with a ton of creep. Despite my suggesting numerous times over the last year to get the trigger done by the local gunsmith, he just didn't get around to it. Now it's two weeks before deer season and he wants help.

Long story short, he was fighting that trigger so bad that he was lucky to hold his shots in a 6" circle at 100 yards off the bench. I doubt I could have held them within 3" with that trigger!

I let him try the crisp 3lbs trigger on the Tikka 243 I carry in the truck for coyotes, and his face just lit up. Hopefully he'll get his rifle out to Randy today and get that triger squared away before the season. It could be the difference between a clean kill and a wounded/lost deer.

BTW, the Remington 700 trigger is very easy to adjust. Google "Remington Crisp" for clear & detailed instructions on how to do it.
I've done all my own 700 triggers for many years. I prefer 2-2.5 lbs on my varmint/tactical rifles and 3-3.5 lbs on my hunting rifles...


----------



## nesika308

These guys give really good advice. The only thing I can really say I have a rifle that I can shoot5 shotgroups @ .5 or .6 at 100 yds with handloads( Norma case,Federal Match Primers & Sierra SBT GK ) but I have seen the same rifle @ 200 meters shoot similar groups with another shooter.

After market triggers are great and I believe they are safer at light pulls, my favorite is The Jewell.


----------



## imajeep

how far can your dad stand from a target and lean the gun against a tree for a rest, and put an entire mag into a paper plate..... regardless of weather, wind, temperature, or elevation changes....

these are questions that can only be answered after the first case of ammo....

in my opinion, if you want an off the cuff, unofficial answer.... sight it in dead on at 100 yds and dont take any shots past 200 untill you have learned how to shoot at those distances.....

the world is a different place beyond 300....
****, ive seen humidity change my zero at the 1k mark,


----------



## rlzman68

Get a good trigger they are the most important factor 200 yards is far enough


----------



## SgtCountry

That is all very true. What I would like to know is what is the maximum effective range of the model 700 Remington 30-06 minus the human factor. For example the M16 A4 service rifle has a maxumum effective range of 550 yards on anoint target and 800 yards on a area target. I can continually put 5.56 round in a silhouette's head at 500 yard with open sights I know because I got in trouble for on the range in Marine Corps boot can. This said I believe that my range on my 30-06 should be equal or really greater than that when the scope is added. So if anyone actually knows the rifles range please help me out. Thanks


----------



## huntin1

SgtCountry, there are still too many variables to give a definitive answer to this question. First is the bullet, what weight, type, BC, etc, and what is the velocity it is being pushed to. Then things like altitude above sea level, temp. and barometric pressure would need to be considered.

It is generally accepted that 1000 ft pounds of energy at target is what is required for deer sized game. Considering this amount of energy, and using the following parameters: 175 grain Berger VLD at 2900 fps at muzzle, temp of 65 degrees, barometric pressure of 29.92 at 1500 feet above sea level. Ballistic program shows that this bullet will have 1010 ft. pounds of energy remaining at 850 yards. So removing the human factor, if your 30-06 is shooting this bullet combination it would have a maximum effective range of 850 yards on deer sized game.

Changing any of the parameters will change the max effective range.

Now am I saying that anyone with a 30-06 shooting a 175 Berger VLD at 2900 fps can kill deer at 850 yards? Absolutely not! We still need to consider things like wind, shooter skill level, what the game is doing, etc.

In a real world hunting situation, I would put the range from 300 to 500 yards depending on the wind and various human factors.

Note: I used an online ballistics program called JBM to get these figures. It is available here: http://www.jbmballistics.com/ballistics ... tors.shtml

huntin1


----------



## KurtR

barrel break in is a myth so just shoot the damn thing. And unless you want to take the chance of hurting your self or some one else till you get a little more experience with said weapon i would not worry about adjusting triggers and what not. This is just a loaded a question that has no defined answer to what you need. Cartridge range and the range of a guy who shoots a few hundred rounds in a whole year are to differnet things.


----------



## Savage260

I would think that a guy that can make continuous "head shots" at 500yds with open sights would be an sniper by now, and would know not to ask the question in that way.


----------



## huntin1

SgtCountry said:


> I can continually put 5.56 round in a silhouette's head at 500 yard with open sights


Not sure how I missed this sentence. I'm throwing the BS flag. I know a few guys that can consistently make head shots on a silhouette at 500 yards. But, not with open sights. Unless of course you happen to be using a silhouette that is three or four times the size of a standard B-27.

huntin1


----------



## KurtR

I know guys who have shot to 1800 yards with the 06. So does that mean that is the max range? If you are that good with open sights i would stick with them


----------



## Tom T

NDTerminator said:


> Depends on your dad's skill level, if the rifle is stock out of the box or has been accurized (bedded, floated, and has had the trigger lightened), scope & scope quality, finding ammo the rifle likes, and if a solid rest is available.
> 
> Also field conditions have to be taken into consideration at the time of the shot (weather, wind, rest, intervening cover). Of these, wind is by far the most crucial variable.
> 
> I have a number of Remington 700's ranging from 22-250 up to 338 Magnum. All have been bedded & floated/ use synthetic stock with bedding block, have had triggers adjusted to 2.5-3.5 lbs, have high quality optics in accordance with the rifle's intended uses, and have had handloads worked up for them. The only exception is my 700 sniper rifle in 308, which is sighted in with factory Black Hills 168 grain Match ammo, but this is my work rifle, not a hunting rifle. All print MOA (1") or better off the bench.
> 
> Under field conditions with a solid rest, with the big game calibers I consider my max ranges to be 270: 450, 7MM Mag 500, 338 Mag, 350. I'm a Sniper School graduate and every variable has to be in my favor before I'll take a shot at a live game animal at these max ranges, though.
> 
> As for the longest field shots I have made with these rifles, I have taken deer with the 270 at 420 yards, deer with the 7MM at 320 yards, and a big bull elk with the 338 at 240 yards...
> 
> Based on my experience, all else being equal I would hold field shots with a sporter 30-06 to 300-350 yards max. I have hunted with the 06', and found it's trajectory with 165-180 grain bullets to be very similar to that of
> my 338 Mag with 225 grain bullets.
> 
> BTW, with all due respect to others, truly long range shooting (500-1,000 yards) requires specialized & quite costly rifle/scope/ammo combinations, thousands of rounds to develop the skill to make the shot and* most importantly, to dope the wind*, and thousands more to continually keep those skills sharp...


Gosh, I was really wanting to hear his accurate range with 22-250, my favorite coyote caliber.


----------



## People

Savage260 said:


> I would think that a guy that can make continuous "head shots" at 500yds with open sights would be an sniper by now, and would know not to ask the question in that way.


The only MOS's open to being a sniper and the infantry and MP ones. That was when I was just getting out they opened it to MP's. The Echo target is very generous. Same with the head. I had some M-16's that shoot some M-855 so well it was scary. Other M-855 it would barely old a Echo target. Most M-855 I shot would hold the circle on the Echo target. Circle or head they are almost the same.

There's an order to the universe: space, time, Chuck Norris.... Just kidding, Chuck Norris is first.


----------



## SgtCountry

Thanks for the info. I never wanted to be a sniper which is why I'm not one I enjoyed my mos and in boot camp we didn't have the ACOGs that are issued now. I have thought about putting open sights on my rifle but it was a gift from my dad so I'm gonna leave it the way that is was when he gave it to me. Granted I haven't done alot of shooting with a rifle that will hit a target at 500 yards in a while (rounds aren't cheap) I was .5 inches from putting 10 rounds in the standard Marine Corps full body target head that is about the size of mans head at Parrish Island and got yelled at for it. Thanks again


----------



## Csquared

Where's Parrish Island?


----------



## Savage260

Parrish Island is the imaginary range where he makes all the head shots at 500yds! :lol:


----------



## KurtR

Where do you get tickets i would love to go to that magical place called Parrish Island. Is there some kind of yellow brick road or some thing?


----------



## People

Haters it is called typo's we all have made them. You bloody know what he is talking about.

Chuck Norris starts everyday with a protein shake made from Carnation Instant Breakfast, one dozen eggs, pure Colombian cocaine, and rattlesnake venom. He injects it directly into his neck with a syringe.


----------



## KurtR

Oh come on just having a little fun.


----------



## Savage260

People, what, are you bloody Welsh, all the sudden? :wink: You know full well this guy is a wannna be. Typo, my big, white a$$! Very few that I know can hit a head shot with open sights at 500. Even fewer can do it consistantly with a 5.56. You know full well that the military wouldn't pass up a shooter like that.


----------



## xdeano

unless he's unstable... :lol:

xdeano


----------



## People

Lol I am not welsh. Just been dealing with a person from New Zeeland. I have heard of Paris Island being called parish island so maybe he was just using that. Same way the east coasters would call us west coast marines "Hollywood Marines". When I did Recruit Training I missed maxing the range by 6 points. Always clear front sight post. If you look through your sights you will shoot circles on the paper = minus 6 points. I missed company high by 2 points. Yes two points more in the rapids I would have been company high shooter. I talked to that Marine later in our time in and neither he nor I were asked to try out for being a Sniper. We both had shot very nice groups at 500. The indoc classes they have are always full. They do not drop so many because it is fun, it is because they only need a few actual shooters per class. It is true that many are actually preforming the duties of a 8541 with only being a good shot or passing a shortened few day course put on by a company looking to fill a spot or two. In that case from what I was told they look for people they think can do the job not just some jack *** who can shoot. I would be the jackass who can shoot. Granted I was also not in the infantry.

When we were in Snap-in week the coach told stories of recruits and Marines actually hitting the spotters and in some cases actually hitting the spindle. Now keep in mind they were trying to keep everyone motivated and pushing for top accuracy. Lets face it most M-16A2 rifles are not tack drivers. Now some with certain ammo will shoot so well I would not hesitate to take that rack grade rifle and standard M-855 ball and shoot service rifle (SR) comp with it. Now at the 500 mark It was easy to consistently to hit your own spotter when the wind was low. Some days the wind was low and shooting was good. I saw a few spindles shot in recruit training. When I got out and was shooting SR it was a few years before I saw a spindle shot. Most of the time I have seen it since I was out was at the 200yd mark.

More than likely this person was not drilling it in the head but he might have been. These targets are pretty generous on size. I remember thinking these targets are like a big fat bastard. Even the head was a little bigger than a person who was wearing a helmet. It was almost like they had special easy targets for us I was thinking. When I got to the actual Marine Corps the targets where the same easy targets. Who were we training to shoot I was thinking. Even with arms down It was like that targets were still wearing a winter coat.

xneano he just might be unstable he must have been able to get that jar on his head. It just sucks when it is on there is all this fog and the sound of heavy breathing.

In a tagteam match, Chuck Norris was teamed with Hulk Hogan against King Kong Bundy and Andre The Giant. He pinned all 3 at the same time.


----------



## SgtCountry

I did mean parris island typing on an iPad can be a pain. I agreed with people on the size of the targets being basically an out line of Chris Farley. The wind wasn't bad the week we spent on the range in boot not anything like shooting on Pendleton. The shots are easier than you think when your in the prone with that damn prarade sling around you arm like a vise the rifle is VERG stable. I too wasn't infantry I was a comm marine with no desire to be a sniper.


----------



## Savage260

Right......... :thumb:


----------



## xdeano

:lol:

xdeano


----------



## Blacklisterd

As always with forums, So many experts that so arrogantly answered with no relevance to the question. Forums would be great if the people wouldn't ruin it.
Spend an hour in any of them and you would be hard pressed dispute my argument that all of America had ADD
My God. what does a .338, ex military shooting a different round from a different gun, a M-16A2, an M-855, a yellow brick road, Parrish Island, a sniper or any of these resonces have anything to do with the question?
Such arrogant egos.

rookiedogger 
My experience with this gun, my model 700, 30-06 of 3 decades is that it is more in the round you are trying to shot at a given distance then anything else.
A 180 grain is really nice for up to a 100 yards. I have not used the 180 in a couple of decades I gave up on it for the more preferred 168 round.
My last kill was a exploded heart shot at 175 yards, with a 168 grain. Standing, completely stock 700, a basic Bushnell 9x scope no Lite trigger No heavy range time, No nothing.
200 yards and father the 168 round starts to be the better and more actuate round with a higher velocity and closer grouping. 
For 200 and 300 yards the 168 and 165 has more killing power and a closer group then the 180. still a nice tight pattern.
Past 200 yards bullet drop becomes a factor, So the heavier the round, is less preferred.
400 yards and father the 155 grain will once again tighten up the group and have more velocity and a lot less bullet drop then the 180 common round. I ran a box through at I believe it was 400 yards, it was a really winding day and all I was able to do was keep it on paper. Although at times I was in the black on some shots I felt good about.
So with the wind who really knows.
This should be about all you need for deer hunting. If your looking to shoot father you will need to look into finding some top end ammo or learning to load your own as I understand it.
But anyway you cut it, this gun very tight at any given distance with the right round. 180 for up to 100 yards. 168 or 165 for up to 300 yards.
Past that I do not have much experience. But the ballistics show this cartage has the killing power to reach 500 yards.
oh and I really didn't like the 220 round. it wasn't tight has way to much bullet drop and keeps ya to limited.
So whatever you choose, you will need to get to the range and sight in and find out for yourself, which is half the fun.|
I was gonna do a lot of things with this gun, a better scope, get a lighter trigger, even looked at a bi pod.
But anyway I am confident in mine with how it is set up for up to 300 yards. Even though this cartridge was designed with shots of 1,000 yards


----------



## KurtR

In short, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpmIBJ_M ... detailpage


----------



## Blacklisterd

That being said from a one of the many ADD guy's that can make a statement like this?



KurtR said:


> I know guys who have shot to 1800 yards with the 06. So does that mean that is the max range? If you are that good with open sights i would stick with them


LOL yeah yeah we all know a guy, that must have been some good bar stool bs.
is there a point in your post other then the obvious mental decease? 
What were they shooting at a mountain? At 1800 yards the iron site would hide a tank.
but you couldn't really answer that could you.
Nor can you contribute, cause you really don't own a 700 -06.
But why would you let that stop you?
Why cause you know a guy. lol

OMG I just seen that you have made 955 of these type of posts!
Foolishness just never stops giving and giving and giving..


----------



## KurtR

Blacklisterd said:


> That being said from a one of the many ADD guy's that can make a statement like this?
> 
> 
> 
> KurtR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know guys who have shot to 1800 yards with the 06. So does that mean that is the max range? If you are that good with open sights i would stick with them
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yeah yeah we all know a guy, that must have been some good bar stool bs.
> is there a point in your post other then the obvious mental decease?
> What were they shooting at a mountain? At 1800 yards the iron site would hide a tank.
> but you couldn't really answer that could you.
> Nor can you contribute, cause you really don't own a 700 -06.
> But why would you let that stop you?
> Why cause you know a guy. lol
> 
> OMG I just seen that you have made 955 of these type of posts!
> Foolishness just never stops giving and giving and giving..
Click to expand...

Well i see comprehension is not a strong suit. The iron sites would refer to how he was proficient to shooting with them not shooting the 06 to 1800 yards. Your ideals of why to shoot lighter and heavier bullets are quite amusing. Just a 700 .308 but have shot a few 06 just a couple times. So do tell the 208 amax is only good for 100 yds since it is over 180 grns. At what range the 168 start tumbling and how hard does the 155(which bullet) need to be pushed to see the benefits of shooting light and fast? The day i shoot paterns with my rifle i think i will hang it up. You have said a bunch of crap that is so far from being ballistically correct it hard to even find a place to start.


----------



## Savage260

Hey, troll, I mean blacklisterd, no I mean troll, why don't you take your 400yd shooting Rem 700 and go play in the preschool section.

Kurt wasn't talking about shooting at 1800yds with iron sights, sorry you have to have that explained to you. He was commenting on the guy who was making "head shots" at 500yds with a .223. Pay attention and you won't need to make an a$$ of yourself when you try to put others down.

If you think your 700 will shoot the same as the next guy's, you are sorely mistaken. The 180s I have used have taken deer easily past 300yds, and I have shot target with them at 400yds. But you seem to fancy yourself the "expert" and the rest of us just have disorders. I suppose the guys that compete at 1000yds with their 30-06s are suffering from DT's or maybe they are just crazy?

Pretty sure none of us are stupid enough to believe a guy with "3 decades" of experience with a 30-06 is going to type OMG on any post. Did you take your hunter's safety test last year, or the year before?

Most of us have pretty good info to share, while still calling BS when we see it. Nothing wrong with that. You only have 2 posts, and both are BS, so you might want to find youself a new site to post unless you can find some thing worth while to share.


----------



## AdamFisk

What is it about this thread?! Man, they just keep coming out of the woodwork.

Kurt, between here and *****inbuddy, you're on a roll today. Thanks for helping my Friday afternoon go by a little faster. :lol:


----------



## KurtR

it has been a long boring day of work. this snow put a kink in geting stuff done for a little while


----------



## huntin1

OMG! Does this mean I'm going to have to quit shooting my 175 VLD's past 100 yards? And I just loaded a couple hundred of the dang things. :x

Maybe I should get some of them 155"s so I can shoot all the way out to 400 yards. :roll:

huntin1


----------



## AdamFisk

Savage260 said:


> *Pretty sure none of us are stupid enough to believe a guy with "3 decades" of experience with a 30-06 is going to type OMG on any post.* Did you take your hunter's safety test last year, or the year before?
> .





huntin1 said:


> OMG! Does this mean I'm going to have to quit shooting my 175 VLD's past 100 yards? And I just loaded a couple hundred of the dang things. :x
> 
> Maybe I should get some of them 155"s so I can shoot all the way out to 400 yards. :roll:


 

Huntin1 must be trying to act young again..... oke: :wink:


----------



## Csquared

Blacklisted wrote:


> Forums would be great if the people wouldn't ruin it.


I saw this rubbish on my phone and couldn't wait to get home and set a few things straight. but I'm very happy to see it's no longer necessary...you guys already got it covered! :beer:

But one can't ignore the humor of a first ever post that uses the first paragraph to diss everyone on talk forums, then uses the multiple parargraphs that follow (on a talk forum) to spew so much ridiculous, twisted, no-science bunk that even Sarah Brady would call BULL***T!. Bunk that is aparently considered "experience" by the poster. Experience gained by shooting _patterns_ (good call, Kurt) with ONE .30/06? 

It actually *IS* rocket science, and as Gunny Highway so eloquently stated..."a man's GOT to know his limitations" 

But the bottom line is NO ONE was allowed to ruin anything here :thumb:


----------



## huntin1

C- why didn't you just post from your phone. You can do that now with these new fangled devices ya know. oke:

Adam, you are as young as you feel, some days I feel 25, others about 80-ish. :laugh:

And to Blackhead, not too many people on here know there way around a riffle like you do. :iroll:

huntin1


----------



## Csquared

Huntin....little touch-screen letters + big fingers = wait till I get home 

Oh, just for the record, my 30 cal 175gr bullets (from a completely stock 700) are holding less than 1/2 min past 200 meters after only two days of load development, so maybe...just maybe, I won't have to use lighter bullets. :eyeroll:

And didn't Hathcock do it with 173's, in the very same cartridge, and at ranges *GREATLY* in excess of a couple hundred yards?

This is too easy. Even easier than a 175 yard heart shot with a modern, scoped, centerfire rifle.....with Remington stamped on the side :wink:

Just think...if it was a Savage he coulda done it blindfolded! :beer:


----------



## Savage260

> Just think...if it was a Savage he coulda done it blindfolded!


Blind folded.......No.

Non dominant eye, and pulling the trigger with a big toe........YES!!!!!! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

huntin1, way to go blowing my older guy OMG theory out of the water! :lol: 
And since when do you shoot 30-06, I thought it was all .308 for you???? Lacklusterd, I mean blacklisterd probably knows waaaayyyyy more about shooting the 30-06 than any of us. 155gr, 168gr, 180gr and even 210gr, he KNOWS his rifle is good to 400yds. That must be the MAX range of the Rem 700 30-06. I bet a Savage can throw em farther and for less money!!!! oke:


----------



## Csquared

> That must be the MAX range of the Rem 700 30-06.


DANG IT! One point of his post I was hoping would slip by unnoticed.


----------



## huntin1

Very true, I'm a .308 guy all the way, don't need no stinkin '06'. And you're probably right, 400 would be about the max range for a remmy, Savage can definitely do it better. 

Sorry to blow your old guy theory.

Hathcock didn't need no rifle, he could just think his boolits to the target. The Force was strong with him. 

And Csquared, I am typing this on my phone, sitting in the car, waiting on the wife. Ha!

Huntin1


----------



## Csquared

SHOW OFF !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sgtaddy

SgtCountry said:


> That is all very true. What I would like to know is what is the maximum effective range of the model 700 Remington 30-06 minus the human factor. For example the M16 A4 service rifle has a maxumum effective range of 550 yards on anoint target and 800 yards on a area target. I can continually put 5.56 round in a silhouette's head at 500 yard with open sights I know because I got in trouble for on the range in Marine Corps boot can. This said I believe that my range on my 30-06 should be equal or really greater than that when the scope is added. So if anyone actually knows the rifles range please help me out. Thanks


You aren't the only one that went 10 for 10 at 500 yard in boot camp. I also went 10-10 at the 500. I went thru in boot in 2000 and only dropped 2 rounds on qual day. If I was a grunt I would of tried to get scout/sniper but I was a combat engineer, but i've been wondering the same thing. I just got me a Mossberg 30-06 and also got me a 10-40x50 scope to put on it. Can't wait to go out and get it sighted in. I'm gonna sight it in either at 200 or 300 yards


----------



## huntin1




----------



## Savage260

Wow, a Mossberg and an unnamed 10-40X50 scope, I bet that is going to be a formidable long range rig!!!

huntin1, you hit the nail on the head!!!


----------



## KurtR

I got two words for you TACK DRIVER


----------



## People

Do not forget the cheapest factory ammo you can buy.

When Chuck Norris was born, he immediately had sex with the first nurse he saw. He was her first. She was his third. That afternoon.


----------



## spentwings

I'm sure you guys are aware that the sgtaddy is nothing but an internet dog turd waiting
for someone to step on him.


----------



## sgtaddy

spentwings said:


> I'm sure you guys are aware that the sgtaddy is nothing but an internet dog turd waiting
> for someone to step on him.


you are so funny *******.....


----------



## Savage260

Ha,Ha, one of those "tough guys", huh? I agree with you taddy, I thought it was funny too!!! :lol:

Spent, I have pretty big feet, won't be hard to step on the turd!


----------



## Csquared

Hey guys, what's the record? Has anyone cursed on this forum _BEFORE_ their second post?


----------



## xdeano

c^2, I've got to say, i think he wins that distinction. Not exactly the best distinction either. someone has a slight aggression toward others. 

sav260, you know what they say about big feet, big socks.

xdeano


----------



## spentwings

Well taddy,,, I could have sworn you were a troll by your initial post. They do drop their piles here from time to time.
My only defense is that I recently step into one which possibly accounts for my smart *** comment. :lol:


----------



## jchedj

I will only offer this video of one of my two 30-06 caliber rifles as the REBUTTAL for some of the posts that do not deserve any credit for being posted at all.

My standard out of the box Remingotn 700 BDL , hunting barrel , shoots accurately and consistently to 550 yards with 175 AMAX Bullets propelled by H 4350...consistent 3 1/2 " groups

My competition SAVAGE shoots out to 1250 yards , accurately...2 " groups at 500 yds...bullet set back .020 off the lands
Video link






It is , as some of you pointed out , up to the shooter to hone not only his loading skills but his shooting skills as well

The person who burns my butt the most often is the talker...not the doer

" Seems like humanity still hasn't figgerd out how to cure stupidity "


----------



## Csquared

JC, I can be a bit slow at times, so please help me out. What exactly is your video rebutting here?


----------



## huntin1

Don't think you're slow csquared, I'm wondering the same thing. Or maybe I'm slow too. 

huntin1


----------



## KurtR

is the 175 amax a new offering that hornady has. i have shot the 30 cal 168 and 178 but might have missed the 175's need to check that out. back from the dead this is like a zombie that cant be put down


----------



## BB44406

rookiedogger said:


> My dad just bought a remington 700 30-06 and I was wondering what distance this gun could be used for, provided it had a good scope on it? thanks


An Army Soldier with "Expert Marksman" qualification can hit a silhouette at 300 Meters Open Sites pretty much every time firing an M16. The 30-06 is going to have a much longer maximum effective range (Around 1000 yards), with a good scope, I'd say 400 to 500 meters should not be a problem with your Dad's Remington if properly set up. Any farther than that and there are a lot of things that have to be factored in, you are going to have to have some serious skills and lots of practice to have any high degree of accuracy.


----------

